# Rockford Sound Sysytem



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Ok, who else has the rockford system in their ser or spec v? I'm pretty damn sure I blew my rear speakers already and am wondering if anyone else has done the same. If so, is it possible to get the delaer to put in new ones since its under warranty? ( I know thats something thats usually not covered)


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

I've had my Spec V for about 1.5 months and I thing I blew them too, its a slight scratch thats hard to hear but u can hear it if u listen for it, and its not so clear in higher volume as it was when I bought it.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Yeah, thats exactly how mine is now. Oh well, I guess the extra money wasn't worth it after all if I'm gonna replace it now.


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Audio Fanatic is definitely not worth the money. I had to get it for the sunroof for the 02s. For the 03s instead you now have to get the ABS and airbags.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

If I go back to the dealer will my complaint hold water for warranty? I mean cmon the car isnt even 2 months old and it already popped the speakers ... will it get replaced?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

*response to stereo system*

I have a 2001 SE (sentra) with the "upgraded" stereo, which means the 8inch sub. I've had it replaced 3 times. I've also had my rear speakers replaced 2 times. The dealership will replace them. They have to! If not I'd contact the GM of the dealership and talk to him directly. That is what I did.

I even went out to the lot with a tech and we played the stereo in 2 exact models like mine and it had the same issue. The little extra rattle. They told me that they can not do any type of recall just yet because it isn't a Nation Wide problem. I'll keep my comments to myself of what i REALLY think of that.

let me know.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

here are my thoughts .... Yeah the speakers suck, ok fine, we've established that. Why am I going to go and battle with the dealership to replace them. It will only frustrate my life, and lets say after all that back and forth crap they finally replace the crap. It's gonna be replaced by the same $hit that blew the first time. So after all that I get to leave my car for a while so they can replace the crap just to have to bring it back 2 weeks later to have them replaced again ... my thoughts save a couple hundred dollars and replace all the spkrs, even the sub and the tweeters and never have to deal with it again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

I understand what you are saying and I agree but i didn't spend a cent with those times I got them replaced.

Since then I've swapped the head-unit and added my own sub in the trunk.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

I doubt I'm going back to the dealer to have them replace the speakers. I'm just gonna go straight for pioneer premiere.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

I agree with silverspec ... just avoid the headache altogether.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

yes avoid the headache! buy aftermarket one and put a nos-8 in the back(they sound great!)


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

ok, first of all....the "rockfor fostgate" upgraded system that comes with the spec-v isnt really fockford fosgate all around, the only thing that is rockford fosgate is the deck, and the 8' sub....the speakers in the back and door are clarion...and clarion sux....so just save yourself the headache, like i did and go to best buy..and get yourself a REAL rockford fosgate component system.....its worth it...the reason why the clarion speakers suck is because they cant take the wattage the rockford fosgate deck is putting out, so the just pop....besides....the rockford fosgate componenet system is cheap if you know someone that works there, its normally priced at about 120$ but employees get it for like 60 to 80 bucksm and thats for the speaker and tweter......i should know, i work there and i replaced the shitty clarions three weeks after i bought the car...and im completely satisfied.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

*We got screwed*

I got this off of the associated press website and from what i can read looks like all hte components of the rockford system was advertised with all the components of the sytem being rockford and not clarion check this out.



Rockford Fosgate Partners with Nissan North America 
Rockford Fosgate announced that it has reached an agreement with Nissan North America to develop audio systems for three new Nissan vehicles for model year 2002, which all go on-sale in the summer of 2001.
The system, Rockford Fosgate's first ever as a direct supplier to an original equipment manufacturer (OEM), will be featured in Nissan's popular Xterra sport utility vehicle, the new Frontier truck, and the soon-to-be-announced Sentra SE-R sports sedan. Rockford Fosgate's OEM systems are designed and manufactured specific to each vehicle model and include AM/FM/CD radio source units, subwoofers, speakers and amplifiers.

"Rockford Fosgate customers live high performance lifestyles," explains H. Christopher Parvin, Rockford Fosgate's director of marketing. "They expect it from the vehicles they choose and they demand it from their music. Rockford Fosgate satisfies the music, and these Nissan models satisfy the high-octane lifestyle."

This partnership and the addition of the high-end Rockford Fosgate mobile audio product into these vehicles allows Rockford Fosgate to create brand awareness of the Rockford Fosgate name in the OEM market, enter a new distribution channel, and gain new customers.

"Rockford Fosgate is a premier aftermarket mobile audio systems manufacturer, and they are coming onboard with Nissan so we can offer our customers the best," says Scott Fessenden, Nissan North America's director of marketing. "Rockford Fosgate desires to align itself with an innovative, youthful and confident automotive manufacturer. Nissan desires to carry an audio system known for high quality and power, as well as an edge in its attitude. This represents a strong marriage of goals and vision. We look forward to a long and successful relationship with Rockford Fosgate."

To optimize performance, the high-efficiency amplifiers feature independent equalization curves for each channel. The tentative product specifications for each model are as follows:

The 2002 Nissan Xterra SE & XE will include: system designed to Rockford Fosgate's sonic signature "The Punch"; a two DIN AM/FM/RDS/6-disc source unit/in-dash CD changer (frequency response (CD) +\- 3dB, 20Hz-20kHz); an amplifier that drives 1-ohm loads per channel and 72 watts (12V Batt) per channel with built-in equalization, custom tailored to the vehicle; the lower front door speaker uses a 6.5" 1 ohm driver and a special 1 ohm voice coil; the upper front door speaker uses a 4-ohm, 25mm tweeter; the rear speaker systems are 2-ohm 6" x 9" full-range speakers located in the rearmost side panels.

The 2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R will include: system designed to Rockford Fosgate's sonic signature "The Punch"; a single DIN AM/FM/CD source unit (frequency response (CD) +\- 3dB, 20Hz-20kHz); an amplifier that drives 1-ohm loads per channel and 72 watts (12V Batt) per channel with built-in equalization, custom tailored to the vehicle; the lower front door speaker uses a 6.5" 1 ohm driver and a special 1 ohm voice coil; the upper front door speaker uses a 4-ohm, 25mm tweeter; the rear speaker systems are 6.5" coaxial speakers using a 3-ohm coil for the mid and a 4-ohm tweeter; the subwoofer is a single 8", dual 2-ohm voice coil in a custom enclosure.

The 2002 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab & Supercharged Frontier will include: system designed to Rockford Fosgate's sonic signature "The Punch"; two DIN AM/FM/RDS/6-disc source unit/in-dash CD changer. (frequency response (CD) +\- 3dB, 20Hz-20kHz); an amplifier that drives 1-ohm loads per channel and 72 watts (12V Batt) per channel with built-in equalization, custom tailored to the vehicle; the lower front door speaker uses a 6.5" 1 ohm driver and a special 1 ohm voice coil; the upper front door speaker uses a 4-ohm, 25mm tweeter; the rear speaker systems are 2-ohm 5" coaxial speakers located in the rearmost side panels; the subwoofer is a single 8", dual 2-ohm voice coil in a custom enclosure.

Specifications for all models subject to change without notice.

Link for more info: www.rockfordfosgate.com


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Killerbones, from that press release/article it doesn't actually say that the speakers are Fosgate. It says the system is system "designed to" Fosgate's signature system. Still very misleading.

So if I was gonna replace them, all I would need would be the front speakers, rear speakers, and tweeters? I don't want to waste any money.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: We got screwed*



Killerbones said:


> *I got this off of the associated press website and from what i can read looks like all hte components of the rockford system was advertised with all the components of the sytem being rockford and not clarion check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all i have to say is.....we got screwed, but like isaid, just go to best buy, find and employee, make a firend, and get alomst half off any pseakers you want.....best buy gets the best discounts on car audio......


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

V Dude said:


> *Killerbones, from that press release/article it doesn't actually say that the speakers are Fosgate. It says the system is system "designed to" Fosgate's signature system. Still very misleading.
> 
> So if I was gonna replace them, all I would need would be the front speakers, rear speakers, and tweeters? I don't want to waste any money. *


it sux, right? well its not like we can do anything, i already complained....we actually got screwed some more, wanna know? well in the specifications, it says a nine speaker rockfor fosgate system right? well, if you count, there are only seven...the two on the door, two tweeter, sub and two where the back windshield is....thats only seven! or do i not know how to count here?! well an yways, i went to nissan and complained all those bastards said, was....since the back speakers are twon way, they are concidered as two...just cuz its two way?! bullshit...but what can you do, ya know?!


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

xluv2eatx said:


> *it sux, right? well its not like we can do anything, i already complained....we actually got screwed some more, wanna know? well in the specifications, it says a nine speaker rockfor fosgate system right? well, if you count, there are only seven...the two on the door, two tweeter, sub and two where the back windshield is....thats only seven! or do i not know how to count here?! well an yways, i went to nissan and complained all those bastards said, was....since the back speakers are twon way, they are concidered as two...just cuz its two way?! bullshit...but what can you do, ya know?! *


Yeah, that sounds like BS. Aren't there tweeters in the back also? I don't know much about speaker systems. I know we have those 2 rear speakers, but is that it back there? Oh well. I should have used that to lower the price of the car. 

By the way I did notice the Clarions suck. They aren't loud at all, and it's the on thing in the car that didn't impress people I showed it to.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

V Dude said:


> *Yeah, that sounds like BS. Aren't there tweeters in the back also? I don't know much about speaker systems. I know we have those 2 rear speakers, but is that it back there? Oh well. I should have used that to lower the price of the car.
> 
> By the way I did notice the Clarions suck. They aren't loud at all, and it's the on thing in the car that didn't impress people I showed it to. *


the clarions cant hold the wattage that the deck and amp is putting out, so they either dont get any luder or just pop...like i said before, get a well known manufacturer of component systems and believe....you will be very impressed with it...and it twice louder....GL...


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

Look at the bright side, most of the work is already done: you don't have to makes holes to install components in the front, you already have a non-intrusive sub box and an amp, you already have the power. On most car you have to replace everything! 

And even if you don't change a thing, it's still above average for the price.

On my car I notice that if the volume is not high enough, I get a very boomy bass which gives me headaches. But at higher volume it's not too bad and the head unit has more headroom than most aftermarket ones I've owned in the past.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

DropD said:


> *Look at the bright side, most of the work is already done: you don't have to makes holes to install components in the front, you already have a non-intrusive sub box and an amp, you already have the power. On most car you have to replace everything!
> 
> And even if you don't change a thing, it's still above average for the price.
> 
> On my car I notice that if the volume is not high enough, I get a very boomy bass which gives me headaches. But at higher volume it's not too bad and the head unit has more headroom than most aftermarket ones I've owned in the past. *



well, there noting much left to say....people can do whatever they want with their car, but mine, if gonna sound beautiful and loud...


----------



## Jaktin69 (Mar 9, 2021)

Killerbones said:


> *We got screwed*
> 
> I got this off of the associated press website and from what i can read looks like all hte components of the rockford system was advertised with all the components of the sytem being rockford and not clarion check this out.
> 
> ...


I realize this is OLD, but I'm SO confused. I bought a 2002 sentra se-r over a year ago. It has an alpine 250 watt v12 amp with a 10 inch car sub(can't remember the brand) in a home theater sub box. A pioneer mvh-x36bt head unit. The previous owner replaced the rear deck speakers, they are 6.5's(see no tweeters in the rear deck or a spot for them). They also disconnected the pillar tweeters and replaced the front door speakers(also 6.5's) and installed tweeters in the door panels up high(no crossover by the way). Under the pioneer head unit is the heat/blower control panel, then below that is a rectangle space that looks like it could have had the chance changer in it. Now its just a plate covering the hole. The bottom side of the rear deck has a white plastic square box the size of a butter dish. I see no spot where a sub could have been mounted. Does this sound like my car had the fosgate system in it? It sounds like i have/had some parts of the fosgate package and some aren't there. I'm very confused.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you go to NissanPartsDeal.com, you can enter your Sentra's VIN # and look up the parts, such as the head unit, and it will show you the part that was installed in your car from the factory. You could be able to make a determination whether your car had the Rockford Fosgate system or not.


----------



## Jaktin69 (Mar 9, 2021)

I just did a carfax search for my vin and it says I have a 2002 Nissan sentra se-r spec-v! I have a sunroof which was an extra package. And I'll check my vin on that website but I'm pretty sure it had the fosgate package. Where the cd changer should be is just a plate that looks like it was made by someone. No cubby hole that non fosgate comes with. I know it's not a spec-v because the biggest giveaway is no brembo calipers. Anyways, thanks for the info. I'll check it out. One last thing I didn't mention earlier, there's a set of rca cables that I do not know where they come from. My pioneer mvh-x36bt has only one rca output and it's going to my alpine. The other rca set, I'll have to chase them down. No idea where they come from or why they're there lol.


----------



## Jaktin69 (Mar 9, 2021)

It definitely comes with a cd changer


----------



## Jaktin69 (Mar 9, 2021)

And a rear deck sub and the sub box against the back seat and amp!


----------

